# webapp-config and phpmyadmin

## Bigun

So I've used webapp-config to upgrade phpmyadmin many times before, now I'm getting an error.

```
pwnedclips bigun # webapp-config -d pma -h <some domain> -U phpmyadmin 4.7.4

* Fatal error: Unable to determine location of master copy

* Fatal error(s) - aborting
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Can help comment 1 of this bug

----------

## Bigun

No change

```
pwnedclips bigun # webapp-config -h <domain name> -U phpmyadmin 4.7.4 -d pma

* Fatal error: Unable to determine location of master copy

* Fatal error(s) - aborting

```

----------

